

Ask HN: What is your favorite time to code? - japhyr

It used to be whenever I woke up, but I have a one-year-old now so that doesn't always work.  My new favorite time is 4am.  The house is quiet, I sit by the window where I can see the ocean and the volcano across the sound, and I get a couple hours of work in.<p>I can't get up that early very often, but those 4am mornings are the best.
======
TheSmoke
for me, it is either from 11pm to 4-5am or from 4-5am to 11pm.

